# If anyone saw me going 40mph in the Kemah channel yesterday this is why!



## WaistDeepTx (Jan 8, 2013)

Got a call from the Coast Guard while I was in the back of clear lake and made my way to Noahs bar and grill and this is what i found about 1000 yards off the shore. The second girl thought she could swim back to shore without a life jacket to get help.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Nice work bud.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Good job! That was almost a sad day for some parents.


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Too tired to climb the ladder. You did good, bud. Someone is very lucky you came along.

SG2


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Nice job on the rescue.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Good job! 

Brought back a distant memory of me at Lake Somerville many years ago. Shore is a lot farther than what you think sometimes.


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

Way to go!! Looks like you got there just in time.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Top Dog!!


----------



## goldwingtiny (May 4, 2005)

Good Job!!!


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

As the father of two girls, thank you!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

Good save!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

Good job, glad it turned out okay.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Good Job!


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

good job! Didn't seem like the girl that left the yaks had to much left in her..


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Great job!!


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

great job, i remember being young and dumb, now im older and still dumb,lol


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Yep, one lucky young lady, thanks for sharing.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

GOOD JOB! 

(but I need to ask, what happened to the two yaks afterward ... just curious??)


----------



## Root Canal (Feb 21, 2014)

Nice job Sir. Pretty sure you saved 2 lives.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

You're a hero! Great work!


----------



## manwitaplan (Dec 9, 2005)

Way to go man. 

Thanks for what you do.


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

Nice work! Thank You


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

I'll give up my 7000th 2cool post to say great job on that rescue!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Most Excellent! Sure am glad you were out there and yes, as was said above you're a hero!

TH


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Nice work bub.


----------



## Phantom (Feb 6, 2005)

Man, nice job.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Good Deal! :brew2:


----------



## TxAdam (Jun 28, 2007)

Great job! Those two girls are very lucky you were out there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Good job.


----------



## flashlight (Jul 9, 2007)

Good job.


----------



## WaistDeepTx (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks everybody! I was definitely just at the right place at the right time. I heard the Coast Guard calling one of our other vessels over the radio as I was leaving Samâ€™s boat (because my girlfriend works there and I often do my paper work and hang out because I donâ€™t want to drive back and forth from La Porte on busy days) and I didnâ€™t think much of it. The coast guard could see our boat on AIS but it has a few min delay so he was actually already moored, and then they gave a broadcast about 2 over turned kayakers so I called them on the phone and they told me if I could, to go immediately, which I did. Iâ€™m glad the helicopter was a few minutes behind me because its scares me to think that girl tried to swim all the way back to shore. For the person that asked where the kayaks were I had them tied along side my boat. Those were brought to shore safely as well. (Even though I bet you could get a pretty good deal on them if you asked ha). Iâ€™m glad everything worked out the way it did. Life jackets defiantly save lives.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Wow....just WOW.

Thanks you for doing what you do. That was scary, that first girl collapsed after you got her into the boat. God used you as a Guardian Angel...no doubt.

Green to you I wish I could hit you with it about 100 times !


----------



## 032490 (Jul 25, 2007)

Great save.
Ken


----------



## Ron R. (May 21, 2004)

Great job. The first one would not have made it much longer. 

You were a lifesaver to both those young girls.


----------



## Marshman (Jul 24, 2008)

Well Done Captain.

There are certain circles, where it is said, some men run from trouble. Others run to the sounds of the guns. I think your actions would place you in the latter group.

Don't know if everyone else saw the lightning and crazy weather that was about. 

Those girls were over their heads, and didn't know it. Glad you were there.


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

You better get a Christmas card from those two girls.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Great work, Cap'n... Hope you made a few believers with your video...

Go...TowBoat US.!!!! You done the job proud.....


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

Awesome work WD!


----------



## PassingThru (Aug 31, 2005)

Really good job. Their parents really thank you.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Good one man. Mentioned already, I always worry about daughter and my boy. They are very lucky you were around.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Bravo Capt! :brew2:


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Thankfully things worked out....it could have had different ending fairly easily. 

Great job.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Good job Capt, really glad you were able to help. Life jackets and kill switches-wear'em.


----------



## Srice (Jul 2, 2014)

Great job!!!! Any idea how the CG was alerted to the two kayakers?


----------



## Boatflounder (Mar 12, 2007)

good job, something youwi'' never forget.


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

"I don't need a lifejacket" is the Darwin quote of the year from the swimmer. I have teens, and she's about average. 

Great job


----------



## Highflier (Jun 22, 2006)

nice work Captain!


----------



## eyznaga (Apr 30, 2012)

Way to go guy! You are definitely a hero!


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

Great job. you guys are awesome


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Great job! I know the mounted camera, is no replacement for a set of eyes. But the swimmer was hard to see. Amazing what a little chop hides. Makes me want to go get some big Orange life jackets. I think my camo one will get retired.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Nice work.


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

Glad you were there to help. Hats off to ya, I'm buying!! Agree with what others said, that shore is a lot farther away than it looks.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Good for you Captain. God was there too.


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

know the area well....that was outstanding!


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

Good job! Definately saved one life, perhaps two.

I'm curious how the Coast Guard was notified of the two kayakers as well.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Great job. Glad you were got the call.

Green to you!


----------



## troutmauler (Dec 7, 2006)

Definitely a job well done! Way to keep a cool head and quick response!! Hats off to you sir!


----------



## Bazooka (Dec 10, 2011)

I have been amazed since moving here how lax the mindset is with wearing life jackets, especially among people who should know better. Its no wonder so many people drown. They are called LIFE jackets for a reason people.


----------



## hunterjck (Sep 30, 2010)

*Rescue*

Great work! You not only saved two lives you prevented a life time of sorrow for the girls' families. That storm was almost upon those girls and that would have doomed them.
How did the coast guard learn of their plight?
Glory be to God that you got there in time.


----------



## WaistDeepTx (Jan 8, 2013)

People from shore called the police which I assume the police then called the coast guard


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

good job for the rescue. Sad that they had no pfd on. Hopefully that is a lesson learned


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Curious why the girl did not paddle over and help her friend


----------



## JimG (May 2, 2005)

Great job, Cap!


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

GREAT JOB!!!! Sure am glad there are guys like you!!!



C.Hern5972 said:


> Curious why the girl did not paddle over and help her friend


From what I saw her yak was full of water, that's why she was not in it... they were "sit in" yaks not "sit on top" yaks


----------



## pknight6 (Nov 8, 2014)

Good job. Makes me glad to be a Boat US member.


----------



## DadSaid (Apr 4, 2006)

Nice save


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

Awesome job man ! Hats off to you


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Outstanding work, some green for ya. Always have high praise for the work you do.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Great work. Everyone is happy you were there when you were needed, and stepped right up.

Interesting comment about sit-in (SINK) yaks versus sit on top (SOT) kayaks.

Having owned canoes (SINK equivalent) as well as a number of SOTs; the SOTs always felt safer, even though you were closer to the water in a SOT.

richg99


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

At first I thought poor girls they're very lucky. 

After watching the whole video I changed to dumb women what were they thinking. 


---------------------------------

We never become who God created us to be by trying to be like everybody else


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2005)

Wow. Good job man


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Good job Capt.


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

Great job. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice job, I was on the water Monday in Somerville, Water was flat in the morning but around noon it got really rough out there. I put that life jacket on and made sure I will see another day. I would not be able to last to long without a life jacket.


----------



## dreamer (Aug 12, 2005)

very nice! glad you were there!


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

Awesome job! How does one get a job like that? Being on the water all day has to be awesome!

For some reason work blocks anything with youtu.be so hear is the full link.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Nice work OP. You are definitely a HERO! Green to ya. I'd love to buy you a beer sometime.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

It was on channel 2 10pm news a few minutes ago.


----------



## flyingb (Mar 20, 2010)

Just saw the story reported on channel 2 news...way to go!!!


----------



## oneneo3 (Feb 7, 2008)

Way to go Capt. You certainly saved their lives. Also noticed the storm brewing in the background. Awesome job sir.


----------



## Jawbreaker (Feb 20, 2007)

Good on you! my hat is off to you sir.Well done.


----------



## H2O (Aug 2, 2005)

http://www.click2houston.com/news/boater-saves-two-stranded-kayakers-hailed-as-hero/32542678


----------



## hkmp5s (Jan 24, 2006)

Hats off to you. If I ever meet you the beer is on me.:brew2:


----------



## jl8200 (Sep 30, 2014)

You saved at least one life today!


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

Good on ya captain.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FoghornLeghorn (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm glad you were in a position to rush to their aid. That could've gone a lot worse for them...


----------

